# So excited :)



## Niamhf

I've just enrolled in a veterinary nursing course  absolutely over the moon and can't wait to get started


----------



## jellyblue

Congratulations, Niamh, and the best of luck to you. You will be a great veterinary nurse! Lucky little friends who meet you.


----------



## Budget baby

WOW that is indeed great to hear, remember not bring home all the strays and sick animals though .That would be me.:happy4:


----------



## RavensGryf

Congratulations Niamh ! I've been in the veterinary business before, and it was very interesting! You're gonna love it


----------



## LynandIndigo

Congratulations Niamh..


----------



## FaeryBee

*That's wonderful news, Niamh!! :hug:

When do your courses begin and how long will you study before certification?*


----------



## nuxi

Congratulations,Niamh!arty10:


----------



## Therm

That's awesome.


----------



## Niamhf

Thanks everyone 



FaeryBee said:


> *That's wonderful news, Niamh!! :hug:
> 
> When do your courses begin and how long will you study before certification?*


It's an online course that will also involve clinical placements so I start immediately - they allow 2 years for completion


----------



## StarlingWings

Wow, Niamh--that is wonderful news! Congratulations and I look forward to hearing all about it  

Are you specializing in any specific branch or is it a general studies course?


----------



## Jonah

How cool is that...


----------



## Niamhf

StarlingWings said:


> Wow, Niamh--that is wonderful news! Congratulations and I look forward to hearing all about it
> 
> Are you specializing in any specific branch or is it a general studies course?


It's a general course that covers all - could specialise further down the track but I'll need to get through this first


----------



## aluz

That's awesome, congrats Niamh! I'm wishing you all the best with your studies, I'm sure you'll do wonderfully!


----------



## Kate C

I know you will do great in the course Niamh. Don't forget I am happy to teach you how to use a crop needle. It really isn't that hard at all.


----------



## Frankie'sFriend

CONGRATS!! What a wonderful career choice! I'm sure you'll be great at it as well.


----------

